# Suche Strategiespiel, bei dem man moderne Kriegsschiffe spielt



## MisterStrategy (14. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe lange Zeit Battlestations Midway gespielt und finde das Spiel sehr gut. Jedoch möchte ich lieber mal moderne Kreuzer etcetera als Globalstrategie spielen, das heißt, etwa so wie bei der Total War reihe. Wichtig ist dabei, dass ich die Schiffe in der Schlacht selbst befehlige, nicht wie bei anderen Spielen, wo ich nur zuschaue, wie meine Schiffe die anderen angreifen.
 Weiß jemand etwas über so ein Spiel? es sollte mit Vista kompatiel sein, meinetwegen auch ein US Import oder ähnliches, muss also nicht deutsch sein.


----------



## Herbboy (14. Oktober 2009)

ich glaub so was gibt es nicht. macht an sich auch wenig sinn, da die modernen schiffe so ausgerüstet sind, dass man eh nur per bildschirm und radar irgendwelche weit entfernten ziele ins visier nehmen würde oder raketen auf landziele abgefeuert werden aus 30 seemeilen entfernung  - kämpfe auf sichtweite sind im grunde undenkbar...  außer vlt. mit ner uboot-sim.


----------

